# Wasabi - He is a boy, right?



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

http://imgur.com/EAWJdhP




http://imgur.com/iOYaGIY


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

He's about 9 months old, but was nutritionally deficient and extremely sick for 6 of those months. I feel he is very underdeveloped in terms of puberty / growth. But he's making phenomenal progress. Worried his childhood will affect his overall size as an adult, he might be runtish. I can't tell from his cere if he's male or not. I'm convinced he is, he's more active and vocal than Chick, but there's zero hint of blue in it.

Just curious as to whether he's actually even a boy or not!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No, Wasabi is a female based on these pictures.


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Female


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

That cere looks pretty feminine to me as well


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Oh my god. His - I mean her personality is so different from Chick's. I always thought she was a he. She's so vocal and playful and always wrestles with toys. My life has been turned upside down. I was convinced Wasabi was a boy especially due to the fact that recently he always whistles with me.

I'm super relieved because now I don't have to worry about breeding. However, I get the added stress of worrying about egg binding and everything that comes with being a female budgie. They're both so squabbly. And now that Wasabi is healthy, she sticks up for herself during these pecking order bouts, but it's irritating. I wish they'd just get on all the time, instead of the rare few windows where they can somewhat tolerate each other.

Thank you for the feedback! I didn't see white rings around the nostrils so thought I had a gorgeous dude.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, he is in fact a girl!! I'm glad she's doing so much better now. As you have seen, it's impossible to tell gender from personality  

I've always had a female budgie and have not had any issues specifically with hormones or egg binding; its different for every bird! Hopefully as the pecking order gets sorted out Chick and Wasabi can live together. Regardless of gender, sometimes flock dynamics can get off to a rocky start. 

Keep us posted on how they're doing!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

We had a rabbit very much like this 
Thought it was a girl for most of his life, only to find out that he was simply….underdeveloped.
I mean, we kept the name because it worked either way, but yeah 

It’ll be weird at first, but then it’ll become the norm, you’ll see.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wasabi is a very pretty little girl! I agree with StarlingWings -- hopefully once Chick realized Wasabi is going to stand up for herself, they will begin to get along better and may even become good friends. *


----------

